# 821 lb. Bench Press World Record



## Mudge (Jun 8, 2003)

APF Senior Nationals at Universal City, California. Scott Mendelson did 804, and then followed with 821.


----------



## DIVINITUS (Jun 8, 2003)

I"m all over that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

Fuck me!! That 373kgs


----------



## Mudge (Jun 9, 2003)

It's actually Scot...

http://www.stephanyhurkos.com/scot_photo2.htm


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 9, 2003)

Big deal.  I can curl that.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 9, 2003)

With one arm though?


----------



## bludevil (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Big deal.  I can curl that.



Yeah, that's what I curl on my warm-up set.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

That is hellishly impressive.

And save for his large waist line, he actually has a good physique.


----------



## scullz (Jun 9, 2003)

thats not the world record but still good job.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 9, 2003)

Anthony Clark and only one other person that I'm aware of have ever hit a legitimate 820, I have not heard of more in competition.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by scullz *_
> thats not the world record but still good job.



You tell 'em skullz. haha. what is the record then huh?


----------



## scullz (Jun 9, 2003)

sorry I was confused was thinking about sqaut my bad


----------



## Robboe (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by scullz *_
> sorry I was confused was thinking about sqaut my bad




You must feel like a right prat now.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 10, 2003)

A guy walks into a bar with a mince pie on his head and orders a drink.

Another boozer in the establishment notices this and can't help but ask him why he's got a mince pie on his head. The dude replies, "I always wear a mince pie on my head on wednesdays".

"But it's tuesday today".

"Oh balls, i must look like a right tit".


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jun 10, 2003)

Ahhh no big deal thats only 506lbs more than what I can't bench right now   


You can even see this guy abs


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> Ahhh no big deal thats only 506lbs more than what I can't bench right now
> 
> 
> You can even see this guy abs




Holy shit, it's ALBOB!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 10, 2003)

LMAO!!


----------



## Blieb (Jun 10, 2003)

"Hey buddy, can I get a spot" ...

LOL


----------



## LAM (Jun 10, 2003)

I can't believe a shirt helped his bench that much.  I benched 567 raw and I know there is no way in hell I could bench even close to 700 with a shirt.  that's insane !!!


----------

